# Daten updaten



## matthias333 (7. Jun 2005)

Also ich hab eine gui in der ich daten über eine person eingeben und ändern kann. das ganze wird zuerst aus der datenbank gelesen und dann geändert.

jetzt stellt sich mir die frage wie änder ich die daten in der datenbank?

1.: alle zugehörigen daten aus der datenbank löschen und alle "richtigen" wieder reinschreiben.

2.: alle daten auslesen vergleichen mit den neuen und nur änderungen hineinschreiben.

gibt es noch andere möglichkeiten.
weiß wer welche lösung performanter ist oder gibts eine klügere methode?

mfg matthias


----------



## bummerland (7. Jun 2005)

wie wärs mit nem update?


----------



## Sky (7. Jun 2005)

matthias333 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also ich hab eine gui in der ich daten über eine person eingeben und ändern kann. das ganze wird zuerst aus der datenbank gelesen und dann geändert.
> 
> jetzt stellt sich mir die frage wie änder ich die daten in der datenbank?
> 
> ...


Das kommt ganz auf die Anforderung an. Wenn die Daten z.B. einer Chronologie bedürfen, so musst die Daten in die Datenbank schreiben und als aktuell kennzeichnen. Ansonsten, wie becstift sagte: mach'n update darauf.
Ach ja, wenn Du die Daten sowieso schon von am Anfang aus der DB liest und in einer GUI ändern läßt, so kannst Du Dir auch 'merken', welche Daten geändert wurden und nur diese per update in die DB schreiben.


----------



## Bleiglanz (8. Jun 2005)

1 und 2 sind mist, im Normalfall reicht der SQL Befehl UPDATE, kennst du den?


----------



## matthias333 (8. Jun 2005)

hmm welchen update befehl meinst du denn genau?


----------



## Bleiglanz (9. Jun 2005)

UPDATE tabellenname SET spaltenname1=wert1, spaltenname2=wert2 WHERE condition


----------



## thE_29 (9. Jun 2005)

Es gibt aber auch nur 1en Update Befehl... (nur kann man den halt verschiedenst zusammenbauen...)


Besser lieber mal deine SQL Kenntnisse auf (is nix gegen dich, aber wenn du net mal nen Update kannst....)


----------



## matthias333 (9. Jun 2005)

achos den sql befehl update. dachte es gibt in java einen befehl update....

thx.  :roll:


----------

